# Oxyacetylene Cart Build



## erikmannie (Nov 16, 2022)

This is a continuation of this thread: https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/your-ideas-for-a-shop-made-o-a-hand-truck.102754/

I am underway with this build. This morning my Dad & I torch cut many lengths of 3/32” wall, 1” square tubing. The material is the common structural steel that you get from the steel yard.

I am going to side mill all of these to consistent lengths. I am new to torch cutting, so my cuts are pretty horrendous.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 16, 2022)

You need a horizontal saw or a portaband-style saw


----------



## erikmannie (Nov 16, 2022)

Something interesting happened while I was side milling on the knee mill. I have a solid carbide 1” endmill in an EMH at 700 RPM. I had the X- and Z- axes locked, using a power feed (about 12 ipm)  in the Y-axis making a .100” cut.

While I was watching the action, the endmill started to get pulled down! I immediately turned off the machine. This happened because I didn’t have the quill locked! Lesson learned.


----------



## erikmannie (Nov 16, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> You need a horizontal saw or a portaband-style saw



Never! O/A torch all the way, & then machine that mess.


----------



## WobblyHand (Nov 16, 2022)

erikmannie said:


> Never! O/A torch all the way, & then machine that mess.


On the other hand, you wouldn't have that mess if you didn't O/A cut...  

Oxy cuts are fast though...


----------



## tq60 (Nov 16, 2022)

Be carefully with depth of cut, the sides will bend like a pretzel.

Carbide mill can go real fast, faster cutter with shallow cuts may get it done better, sneak up on what works well.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## erikmannie (Nov 16, 2022)

I was able to finish the side milling before I had to leave for work.







Tomorrow I will use poly-strip discs to get off all of the mill scale because I plan to clearcoat this cart.


----------



## erikmannie (Nov 16, 2022)

tq60 said:


> Be carefully with depth of cut, the sides will bend like a pretzel.
> 
> Carbide mill can go real fast, faster cutter with shallow cuts may get it done better, sneak up on what works well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk



I was roughing at .085”-.100”, trimming at about .040”, & then a final pass at .005” to get an okay finish. There were no spring passes today.


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 16, 2022)

That's a good way to force in some practice, setting limitations like that.  Otherwise, you wouldn't get some torch practice in.  Sure, a cold saw is fast, band saw is clean, and an abrasive saw is dirty and messy fast too, but where's the branching out?  O/A cart means O/A cuts, and now you've added more O/A skill.  It's like poetry.


----------



## erikmannie (Nov 17, 2022)

The solid (i.e. flat-proof) tires arrived. I have these (Tannus) tires on one of my bikes, & it is very nice knowing that you will never get a flat tire.

Those colored clips are used for clipping the tire to the rim. The different colors signify different widths. The range of what “clip width” will work is only a few mm. I have installed these before on a rim, and it is a bit of a fight to get in every clip.

Like I said in the other thread, I chose red to create & maintain an awareness of safety.


----------



## erikmannie (Nov 17, 2022)

Here is my stripping setup. The purple, 60 grit poly-strip discs are working fine for this.

Regardless of which welding process I am to use, I always remove all of the mill scale for anything other than a practice piece.


----------



## erikmannie (Nov 17, 2022)

The red rims arrived. I bought them on the internet & the company sent the wrong part. I ordered 26” rims & they sent 27” rims which would never work with the tires that I have.

I will call the company tomorrow and initiate a return.


----------



## erikmannie (Nov 18, 2022)

It turns out that they *did* ship the correct sized rims. The *problem was* that the inspector’s sticker (see photo) said “27”. This confused me because I ordered 26” rims, & the “27” sticker on the rim led me to believe that they had shipped 27” rims.




The next problem I encountered is that I felt like the hues of red on the tire & rim clashed (see photo). Maybe I am being too picky, but I went down and bought 2 black rims from the local bike shop (total cost $56.50). The bonus I will get from this is that I can compare the sizes of the black rims when they come in to the red rims that I have here, & be assured that the tires will fit the rims before I take 4 hours building the wheels.

Does this not clash?


----------



## WobblyHand (Nov 18, 2022)

erikmannie said:


> It turns out that they *did* ship the correct sized rims. The *problem was* that the inspector’s sticker (see photo) said “27”. This confused me because I ordered 26” rims, & the “27” sticker on the rim led me to believe that they had shipped 27” rims.
> 
> View attachment 427191
> 
> ...


They look pretty unattractive against each other.  Better to have a different color on one of the items for contrast.


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 18, 2022)

Oh My Gawd, Erica, like it'd be soooo embarrassing to be seen with those wheels on your welding cart at the mall.  I am so gonna have to like, pretend that I don't know you, or something, because, like, you know, right?  All my friends have contrasting colors.  And my daddy bought me a cart with plastic wheels.  Like, who runs pneumatics? Totally.

Hey, I know a product that turns red rims black for pretty cheap.  It's called Krylon!

And I think somewhere in this rashard of carp I'm dishing you, I realized why my dad wanted the training wheels off my bike so badly before I was ready to be done with them.  He probably needed a welding cart.


----------



## WobblyHand (Nov 18, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> Oh My Gawd, Erica, like it'd be soooo embarrassing to be seen with those wheels on your welding cart at the mall.  I am so gonna have to like, pretend that I don't know you, or something, because, like, you know, right?  All my friends have contrasting colors.  And my daddy bought me a cart with plastic wheels.  Like, who runs pneumatics? Totally.
> 
> Hey, I know a product that turns red rims black for pretty cheap.  It's called Krylon!
> 
> And I think somewhere in this rashard of carp I'm dishing you, I realized why my dad wanted the training wheels off my bike so badly before I was ready to be done with them.  He probably needed a welding cart.


Funny, you laid it on thick!  Whatever you have been having, I need some of it, you are on the jazz.

If it was me, I would have found an old bike and cannibalized it.  Simple and good enough.

Erik, I'd just paint the rims at this point, a can of spray paint is fast and easy.


----------



## Winegrower (Nov 18, 2022)

I know my welding cart has wheels, but that's about as far as I care.


----------



## WobblyHand (Nov 18, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> I know my welding cart has wheels, but that's about as far as I care.


My O/A cart is from HF, the epitome of good taste.    It's good enough for my use.  Really should get solid tires for it, the darn tires are always flat.


----------



## hman (Nov 18, 2022)

I fabricated an extension for a Harbor Freight tool cart for my welding tanks:








						Mostly Finished With Tool Chest Welding Cart
					

Made some people mad when I came up with this idea, but they will get over it.  A company called All-a-Cart makes welding cart kits under the brand name ZTFab. They sell you a few pieces of bent steel, unpainted, and you attach them to a Harbor Freight tool chest. The kit lets you attach a...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




For O/A bottles I use an HF cart with ~18" spoked wheels:








						187 lb. Capacity Gas Welding Cart
					

Amazing deals on this Gas Welding Cart  at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




					www.harborfreight.com


----------



## WobblyHand (Nov 18, 2022)

hman said:


> I fabricated an extension for a Harbor Freight tool cart for my welding tanks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The second one, is what I have.  Except for the propensity for the tires to go flat, it's fine.  One day, I'll get solid rims.


----------



## General Zod (Nov 19, 2022)

This is one krazy kart build


----------

